# Now available: On Guard for Thee - Canadian Peacekeeping Missions



## mattbin (31 Oct 2007)

Not long ago, I posted a call for interviewees for a book about veterans of Canadian peace operations. After six months of intense work, it's now available.

_On Guard for Thee: Canadian Peacekeeping Missions_ is published by Toronto's Bookland Press (www.booklandpress.com). The book will very soon be available at bookstores everywhere, and can be ordered online at www.booklandstore.com.

The book is a collection of ground-level anecdotes by Canadian veterans from every Canadian mission from the first Gulf War to the present conflict in Afghanistan. Every Canadian mission is represented, providing first-hand accounts of operations in the former Yugoslavia, Cambodia, Somalia, Rwanda, Cyprus, Afghanistan, and the DART deployment in Sri Lanka. It is a pro-soldier, pro-Canada attempt to provide civilians with an understanding of what peacekeeping entails.

For more information about the project, the book, and the author, please visit www.onguardforthee.net.

And finally, readers in the Guelph and Hamilton areas, please stop by the launch events happening November 6 and 7, respectively, at the 11th Field Regiment Officers' Mess in those cities' armouries. Food and drink, readings from the book, and the opportunity to acquire your own signed copy at a special launch price.

Thanks everyone!


Matt


----------

